# Dämpfersuche fürs Fanes...



## phlipsn (18. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

da mir inzwischen Bikeparkbesuche extrem viel Spaß machen würde ich gerne meinen Dämpfer mal tauschen bzw. einen Anderen probieren. Aktuell ist der Monarch drinne. Ich würde gerne mal den Vivid Air probieren, jedoch ist einfach mal nen "Testkauf" von dem Teil zu teuer! Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Vivid Air oder doch nen Coil? Absolut ausschließen möchte ich von vornherein den RP3.

Thx
Phlipsn


----------



## Piefke (18. Juni 2012)

Lass dir doch den Monarch zum Touren und hol dir für den Bikepark einen (gebrauchten) Coil. Aus eigener Erfarung kann ich sagen, dass der Roco sehr gut geht, als WC noch einen Ticken besser als als TST R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2012)

Vivid Air ....... nichts gegen Coil, einen Rocco WC Coil hatte ich auch aber dank Vivid würde ich mir keinen Coil mehr kaufen  Vivid Air, leichter Abstimmbar, Leichter sowieso, zweigeteilte Zugstufe und der Stahlfeder ebenbürtig ........ ich hoffe ich muß hier nicht auch noch anfügen "Meiner Meinung nach"


----------



## phlipsn (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich tendiere mitlerweile schon irgendwie stark zum vivid air! Aber unsicher bin ich mir trotzdem etwas..... Welchen tune hast Du verbaut( bei welchem Gewicht?) ? Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 105kg. M wäre richtig für mich? 

Phlipsn


----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2012)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Also ich tendiere mitlerweile schon irgendwie stark zum vivid air! Aber unsicher bin ich mir trotzdem etwas..... Welchen tune hast Du verbaut( bei welchem Gewicht?) ? Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 105kg. M wäre richtig für mich?
> 
> Phlipsn



vom Gewicht kommen wir aufs gleiche und den Tune M fahre ich auch.
Ein L in der Zugstufe ist auch nicht verkehrt, da ich die Zugstufe mit dem M Tune ganz offen fahre, beim L wäre noch noch Luft nach Oben / bzw. eine noch schnelleren Zugstufe vorhanden, die sich ggf. nach unten regeln lässt


----------



## phlipsn (18. Juni 2012)

Jetzt muß ich nochmal nachfragen:
Bist Du jetzt mit dem M unzufrieden und würdest bei einer erneuten Wahl auf L zurückgreifen oder ist es Ok? 

mfg
Phlipsn


----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2012)

phlipsn schrieb:


> Jetzt muÃ ich nochmal nachfragen:
> Bist Du jetzt mit dem M unzufrieden und wÃ¼rdest bei einer erneuten Wahl auf L zurÃ¼ckgreifen oder ist es Ok?
> 
> mfg
> Phlipsn



direkte Antwort, unzufrieden Nein, es fÃ¤hrt sich Wunderbar 

nur wenn ich die MÃ¶glichkeit hÃ¤tte zwischen M und L zu wÃ¤hlen (war damals nicht MÃ¶glich) wÃ¼rde ich jetzt das L Tune nehmen, da alle Klicks der Zugstufe aufgebraucht sind und eine noch schnellere Zugstufe mit dem M Tune nicht mehr geht, wie gut das es sich mit 10 â¬ Materialkosten nachrÃ¼sten lÃ¤sst (genauso wie ein M Tune)


----------



## phlipsn (18. Juni 2012)

Danke für Deine Antwort!!!

Dann gibts hoffentlich bald de vivid air!

Danke
Phlipsn


----------



## Hoppes (19. Juni 2012)

In der neuen Freeride wird der Vivid Air ja in der Fanes getestet und in den Himmel gelobt. Nur so als Randinfo falls noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Juni 2012)

Jupp, den Artikel mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Fand ich auch interessant.
Auch bei den Reiseberichten von der Mega auf La Reunion hatder Lasse ihn gefahren.
Irgendwie scheint ihn die Würsteldose nicht loszulassen, geht mir ähnlich. Das süße, kleine, leicht häßliche Ding.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9543134#post9543134


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (17. August 2012)

Sedi gegrüßt,

habe in meiner Fanes auch den monarch plus rc3 (L/M- Tune bei 69kg nackt ) drin und will auch umsteigen auf den vivid air!bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher welcher tune...bekomm das durchschlagen beim monarch im bikepark nicht so richtig in griff...ausser bei 190 psi und mittlerer compression!da geht dann allerdings ne runde der komfort flöten..

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. August 2012)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> Sedi gegrüßt,
> 
> habe in meiner Fanes auch den monarch plus rc3 (L/M- Tune bei 69kg nackt ) drin und will auch umsteigen auf den vivid air!bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher welcher tune...bekomm das durchschlagen beim monarch im bikepark nicht so richtig in griff...ausser bei 190 psi und mittlerer compression!da geht dann allerdings ne runde der komfort flöten..
> 
> MfG




Moin,

ein M Druckstufen Tune und L im Zugstufen Tune


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. August 2012)

Falls nicht vorhanden MM geht auch schön.


----------



## ollo (17. August 2012)

aber doch nicht bei 69 Kg, die Zugstufe ist für unter 80 Kg Fahrer einen Tick zu langsam  ...... zumindest der Monarch fühlt sich mit M sehr träge an


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. August 2012)

Bin unter 80kg. Das geht schon sehr gut, bin auch nicht am Ende der Einstellerbereiche.

Ich teile die Einschätzung von Jü und Rockshox Schweiz.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9740311&postcount=6546


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (17. August 2012)

grüße,

also ich find auch das der monarch arbeitet wie ein uhrwerk, fahre den mit 25 - 30% sag und kann bis auf das durchschlagen nicht meckern...butterweich bei schnellen trails und der hinterbau klebt am boden!


----------



## ollo (17. August 2012)

die Vivids gehen so viel ich weiß zu Flatout Suspension zum anpassen und RS macht das auch..... Lasse hat sich seinen auf einem Festival umbauen lassen wie ich das noch in Erinnerung habe. Und meine Frau die mal Kurzzeitig den Monarch + im MM Tune im Rad hatte Nölte auch über den Dämpfer, auch wenn sie wenig Nölt aber da hat ihr "Alter" in den Eimer mit Schei... gegriffen und sie bestand auf ihren DT, der eine wesentlich schnellere Zugstufe hat.

Zumindest beim Vivid wäre ein L Tune gut. Die Zugstufe fahre ich bei 105 Kg schon ganz offen und würde mir den einen oder anderen Klick noch wünschen...... ja Geschmäcker halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (17. August 2012)

Ja, wegen des Geschmacks finde ich es schwierig definitive Aussagen zu treffen. Alutech verkauft tune M laut shop.
Ist halt abhängig vom Fahrer und vor allem Setup(Druck). Da man aber eh nicht die große Auswahl hat kann mann MM ausprobieren(vom den Charts spricht nichts dagegen), das wird vielen passen. Falls nicht, kann man immer noch zum Tuner, da kann man sich dann ein custom valving auswählen, muß ja nicht gleich ein low tune sein, bei einem klick tuts vielleicht auch visköseres Öl. Rückschlüsse zwischen den Bezeichnungen l/m/h bei Monarch und Vivid finde ich schwierig, weil Monarch nunmal das ist was er ist und der Vivid die Dämpfung vom coil hat.


----------



## pisskopp (18. August 2012)

Kann der pappa ned schwimme, ist die badehose kaputt


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2012)

mein Fanes kann kein Federbein verhunzen...

ob Vivid Air oder CCDB Cool in fast Werkseinstellung - 
das Ding liegt wie ein Brett auf schnellen Trails 

bei 100 kg+ Fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung kommt mir keine dieser Rucksack-Luftpumpen ins Rad.

RP23:






Topeak:


----------

